# Questionable quotes



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I was having a discussion on another forum and someone called scooter engines glorified lawn motor engines. 

I replied: 

lawn "motor" engines? How many lawn mower engines have 4 valves per cylinder, turn our 1.5 hp per CID and spin up 8,250 rpm? 

A third party replied: 

Several I have a 52" water cooled Gravely with a 25HP Kawasaki engine on it and it even has a fan cooled transmission on it, damn thing will mow 12" high grass a 8mph and changed my mowing time on my 5 acre place from all day to about 4 hours. Manual say when mowing run it at full throttle which equals 9k rpm. 

--------------------

Where does this fall out on your BS meter? If it's credible I would love to know the model number of that engine.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

9,000? Hell, my Toyota red lines at 5,500! :lmao:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

All the KAW liquid -cooled engines are limited to 3600 rpm,as are the air-cooled ones.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

The FD750 is a 45.5 CID OHV engine , 2 valves per cyl, rated 25 hp at 3600 RPM. That is a hair over .54 hp/ci. Like most everything else that rolls off his keyboard it's far from factual. 

If he can now cut his lawn in half the time why is he letting it go to 12" high. I've seen heavy grass "cut" at high speed and it's not pretty. My 16 hp tractor will cut grass at 7 mph if you want your hemorrhoids pounded out through your ears. 

My BS meter was off the scale but he refused to state the model number of the Kawasaki engine he is running if in fact he owns a Gravely.


----------

